# Avs wireless remotes--easystreet manifolds.



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ok so i got my avs wireless remotes in the mail today and i wired them in with no luck so far and cant get them to work. I followed this but changed it up a bit
















would it be any different with the manifold blocks compared to regular valves? i wired it into the correct wires on the harness that go to the manifolds. any help woild be appreciated
*I did wire mine a little differently * but i dont think it matters. On the first relay i put 1 wire in from the avs unit and then out i have 2 wires , one for front right fill, one for front left fill
Second relay, one for rear left fill one for rear right fill
third relay, i have 4 wires coming out of the bottom so the car dumps all four corners at once.. i know this diagram isnt the best but it helps explain..










_Modified by tomespo at 11:16 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Avs wireless remotes--easystreet manifolds. (tomespo)*

is the power getting to the remote box? relay panel? how about the batterys in the remote, are they good?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

power is getting to the avs box, the battery in the remote is good, when i click it i hear the relays click but nothing happening in on the valves, i added my own diagram


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

try and wire it the way they set it up, see if it works, then work around that to wire it the way you want to


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yea im gonna try that tomorrow its 223 am and im shot i just figured id put up a post and get some anwsers/opinions by the morning


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

what wireless kit is that? can i get a link?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

also i was thinking the relays should be grounded, no?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

did you ground them? that could be your problem if they werent specified to be grounded


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (NDubber)*

I didn't really read this cause I am in a hurry. Try and switch your powers for grounds and vice versa. I run a 10 switch box on my manifolds and realized I have to switch wires around a few years ago.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_also i was thinking the relays should be grounded, no?


no, the AVS box (brain) output signal is the -12 (ground), but it only puts out 5ma, are you using the proper relays?
your wiring looks correct, just like i have mine wired in.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I'm
using the correct realys you wired them
into the power on the valves not the ground correct


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you have the manifolds only, or an autopilot controller?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do you have the manifolds only, or an autopilot controller?

If you have the Auto Pilot, I think you are missing the ground, because the ground is through the brain.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Avs wireless remotes--easystreet manifolds. (tomespo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_Yes I'm
using the correct realys you wired them
into the power on the valves not the ground correct



87 power to relay. 
85 power to switch on relay.
30 line to valve 
86 output 1-4 from AVS brain 
on the brain, power and ground ground. by activating the switch you send the ground signal to the relay, causing the switch to connect. causing valve to open.

hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

been speaking to jesse all day, (honestly ive never deal with someone so helpful) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to air lift! 
We figure it out, when the brain is off, there is no power or ground at the manifolds. So i need 8 realays. 2 for each command (one for power and one for ground).. so im waiting for a ride to radio shack and well see how this goes.. ill keep everyone updated
thanks for all the help everyone.. btw i do have the ecu/controller too


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_been speaking to jesse all day, (honestly ive never deal with someone so helpful) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to air lift! 
*We figure it out, when the brain is off, there is no power or ground at the manifolds.* ... thanks for all the help everyone.. btw i do have the ecu/controller too

Sweet! That's what I was thinking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NDubber)*

i was wondering if you could use sometype of wireless remote with the easystreet digital set up.... i wanna do this once im done with my install!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually, now im wondering if I only need 6 relays because each block has one ground


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

this is why i wanted to go with that other setup, simple and everything is all ready to go


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_Actually, now im wondering if I only need 6 relays because each block has one ground 

All you need is 5 relays. Tie all the grounds to one relay. Then the original 4 relays from the wireless set up will provide 12v to each individual solenoids.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i wired it all up ..STILL WONT WORK! the four leads all tied in together to the ground relay. then out of the ground relay i went to the wires on the easystreet harness. everything else is still wired the same and now i have a buzzing coming from the relays which cant be good im sure


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom if i had my car id come over and give you a hand.
I can prob come by tomorrow until 2ish if you need help.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

alright, thanks stoof hopefully i figure out wtf i did wrong and get it working ill let u know


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sounds like you have the wrong relays.
since the brain can only put out 5ma of -12 it may not be switching the relay.
and you only need 1 relay per command. you dont need 8


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Got the relays working now. Your missing that I have manifold blocks not individual valves. Now when the ecu is off which is when I would use the remotes there is
no power or ground at the manifold so I need to send them ground and power not just power. How I had the relay for grounds wired in, it was connecting everything so with one Button, everything was going off I'm trying to troubleshoot it right now since it stopped raining


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

valve type doesnt matter, they all work the same way







i have manifolds as well.
i have constant 12v running to the brain and switched 12v running to the valves and relays. go fix it now!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ill go over this one more time for ya 
12v power to the brain 
-12v (ground) to the brain 

outputs 1-4 go to ground on relays
87 12v power to relay.
85 12v power to switch on relay.
30 line to valve
86 output 1-4 from AVS brain ( each output wire goes to ground on a single relay)


_Modified by 01 at 4:39 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Now would you have to diode isolate your wiring away from the autopilot ecu? For example if your ecu was switched on and you hit a remote button would it backfeed into the ecu? I'm going to wire my alarm to my valves, haven't realy given it much thought yet. But when I do it I'll post it up !


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blueb316v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_Now would you have to diode isolate your wiring away from the autopilot ecu? For example if your ecu was switched on and you hit a remote button would it backfeed into the ecu? I'm going to wire my alarm to my valves, haven't realy given it much thought yet. But when I do it I'll post it up ! 

i just cant use the wireless remote while the ecu is on


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

get everything working ?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

ok update..tested eveything from a jump box so we didnt have to lean into my trunk the entire time. It works! We have 1 relay for each command and also needed a relays for grounds, so when the 75x turns on, the grounds that go to the blocks get turned off so the ecu doesent ground itself out. Its a bit hard to explain on the internet, just picture alot of wires, wire taps and also 6 relays since 2 were needed to turn the grounds off/on..
Id like to thank 01,greg (Swoops), ryan miller, a BIG thanks to [email protected] (i would highly recommend airlift to anyone, their service is unbeatable) and last, my friend eric who really figured it all out... ill put up a video tomorrow when we have it all in the car wired to the train horn and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

about time duder, glad you got it working.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*

Sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So two relays were needed for ground? I still think you could use only one relay for the grounds. You can have the relay disconnect from ground when 75x turns on. Basically have the relay normally closed to ground when *not* energized.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

great if you could make a DIY..
whould be cool to get in my car when I get the the airlift parts..


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Avs wireless remotes--easystreet manifolds. (tomespo)*

hey,im just after fitting a rayvern air system to my golf and wondering where can i order one of these wireless remote systems,im from irleand so not as much options


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Went to put it in today and it'll work but what happens is when you come ouut of the relay you tie into the left and right so now when you go to your easystreet and hit left, the right goes up to. So I would need about 8 more relays since you need grounds too and I just think it's not worth it. So I have it up for sale I paid 60 plus relays and shipping I'm asking 80 shipped with relays


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you just need to wire it right man.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i did wire it right lol its way different with the easystreet autopilot


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_i did wire it right lol its way different with the easystreet autopilot


its not dude, your management doesn't matter, heh unless its manual valves


----------

